# Preventing eth1 from starting during boot?

## bjorntj

After updating my system lately, the system tries to start all my network intefaces automatically.

Is there a way to prevent it from doing this?

Regards,

BTJ

----------

## !equilibrium

yes, erasing /etc/conf,d/net the network is no more started automatically with the new baselayout

----------

## bjorntj

So where do I configure my network interface then?

BTJ

----------

## phil_r

rc-update del net.eth1 default

removes the ability to start the card during boot.

Phil.

----------

## diogot

Did you try the rc-update?

----------

## bjorntj

net.eth1 is not enabled in the default runlevel or boot... 

That's why I asked my question about starting by itself....

BTJ

----------

## diogot

weird!

----------

## phil_r

Very.

I have no idea, sorry...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *phil_r wrote:*   

> Very.
> 
> I have no idea, sorry...

 

you need to remove 'netmount' from the runlevel with rc-update command.

----------

## Tlaloc

Removed netmont from any runlevel but net.eth1 and net.eth0 still autostart. This is the output of rc-update show:

```

alsasound |      default

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

            coldplug |      default

         consolefont | boot

                dbus |      default

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

             hotplug |      default

             keymaps | boot

         laptop_mode |      default

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

              net.lo | boot

              pcmcia |      default

          powersaved |      default

           rmnologin | boot

              serial | boot

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm |      default

```

baselayout version is

sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0_pre17-r2

and this is the content of /etc/init.d/:

```
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   785 Feb 15 10:58 acpid

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  7183 Mar 12 19:45 alsasound

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3411 Feb 14 12:38 bluetooth

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3490 Apr 13 21:45 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1056 Apr 13 22:31 checkfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3161 Apr 13 21:45 checkroot

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2033 Apr  8 23:05 clamd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2656 Apr 13 21:45 clock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   889 Jan 12 23:03 coldplug

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1429 Apr 13 21:45 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   919 Jan 13 17:39 cpufreqd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   498 Jan 24 17:02 cpufrequtils

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1625 Apr 12 10:15 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   515 Apr  5 10:19 cupsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1346 Apr  5 21:29 dbus

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 Apr 13 21:45 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1530 Feb 24 18:04 dhcp

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   748 Feb 24 17:51 dhcrelay

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   490 Mar  2 09:44 famd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Apr 13 21:45 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   660 Jan 12 22:58 hald

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5580 Apr 13 22:31 halt.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2724 Mar 11 19:42 hdparm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2064 Apr 13 22:29 hibernate-cleanup

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   433 Apr 13 21:45 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1076 Jan 12 23:02 hotplug

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  4237 Apr  8 23:21 ifplugd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1874 Apr 13 21:45 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   860 Mar 25 11:47 laptop_mode

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   620 Apr 13 21:45 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1332 Apr 13 22:31 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3063 Mar  5 12:48 mldonkey

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2947 Apr 13 21:45 modules

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 10482 Apr 12 20:29 mysql

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   569 Mar  9 19:08 nas

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Apr 13 21:45 net.eth0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    18 Feb  5 21:09 net.eth1 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    20 Mar 16 11:18 net.eth2 -> /etc/init.d/net.eth0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 29697 Apr 13 21:45 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3038 Apr 13 21:45 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1339 Jan 13 10:26 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   670 Apr 13 21:45 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2244 Mar  9 19:10 pcmcia

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1132 Jan 13 10:20 portmap

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   512 Apr 12 23:00 powersaved

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   540 Apr 12 10:30 pwcheck

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   221 Apr 13 21:45 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   276 Apr 13 21:45 rmnologin

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   438 Jan 13 10:24 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Apr 13 21:45 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1109 Apr  9 20:51 samba

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   527 Apr 12 10:30 saslauthd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1104 Jan 13 10:23 serial

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   287 Apr 13 21:45 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   584 Apr  5 20:35 slapd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   495 Apr  5 20:35 slurpd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1452 Feb 14 12:39 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   817 Jan 13 10:25 svnserve

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   446 Mar  3 19:08 syndaemon

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1527 Jan 23 15:51 syslog-ng

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   915 Apr 13 21:45 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   530 Jan 12 23:18 vixie-cron

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3418 Apr  5 12:11 xdm

```

If it wouldn't have any effect there would be no problem, but my linksys router/adsl gateway somehow gets confused after a while and cannot resolve hostnames anymore.

Thanks for any hints, Valentin.

----------

## gringo

set interfaceX_hotplug="no"  in /etc/conf.d/net. 

This will not work with latest (unstable) baselayout and should be done directly with udev instead.

cheers

----------

## aguyfromearth

 *bjorntj wrote:*   

> After updating my system lately, the system tries to start all my network intefaces automatically.
> 
> Is there a way to prevent it from doing this?
> 
> Regards,
> ...

 

after i installed a new baselayout 1.12.0_pre17-r2 same problem occured.

change in /etc/conf.d/rc

RC_COLDPLUG="no"    # yes is the default answer

maybe it work too, when u change

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no"   to   RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="lo"  then only the loopback will start

hope it helps

----------

## Tlaloc

 *aguyfromearth wrote:*   

>  *bjorntj wrote:*   After updating my system lately, the system tries to start all my network intefaces automatically.
> 
> Is there a way to prevent it from doing this?
> 
> Regards,
> ...

 

Thanks for pointing out in which config file to set these things.

I didn't directly follow your advice and followed the example that was directly given in the rc file. So the corresponding line now looks like this:

```
# Dynamic /dev managers can trigger coldplug events which cause services to

# start before we are ready for them. If this happens, we can defer these

# services to start in the boot runlevel. If you don't want this then set

# RC_COLDPLUG to no.

# For more fine grained control you can list full service names to allow

# them to coldplug and prefix them with ! so they don't coldplug.

# Example - RC_COLDLUG="net.wlan !net.*"

# This allows net.wlan and any service not matching net.* to coldplug.

RC_COLDPLUG="net.lo !net.*"

#RC_COLDPLUG="yes"

```

I rebooted once now and the network interfaces didn't come up automatically as wanted, it seems to work.

Bye, Val.

----------

